# Pirniehall School, Scotland, November 2008



## RichardB (Nov 4, 2008)

Bryag said:


> Right! Whose got the pictures of the soggy school?????????????????????????????????????



All I can find on Pirniehall is from other Urbex forums so I can't be sure if my description will be right.

I believe it was not a boarding school, it was a short term residential centre for school activity weekends, seminars etc. Come to think of it I don't remember seeing too many classrooms, although it was hard to tell what some of the rooms were. It closed in 1993 and has decayed alarmingly since then. The slates had been removed from much of the roof. I don't know whether they were stolen, removed by the owners to sell or removed by the owners to make it uninhabitable and avoid paying rates on it. Whatever, the effect is the same.

We travelled here in convoy from St Peter's but about half way along I became aware that the car in front was no longer Urban Shadow's. Soon after that I managed to lose Adrenaline and Fraz13 from behind. I couldn't remember the name of the place we were going and I didn't have any phone numbers. I don't know how I found the others again but I did, and I wasn't even the last to get there.






The main part of the building. 





I'm glad I saw that sticker because I was about to. Who knows what might have happened.





Cludge pictures seemed to feature heavily on this explore





Can you see the name Acme without thinking of Road Runner? I can't.










Lampshade. I can't imagine why nobody has stolen it.





Still a bar of soap on this sink





Engaged





2-tone carpet. I don't think there's a floor under this one.










Bryag appreciating the wallpaper. 





Juice.










Best before September 2003. Still half full.










A ghost, yesterday


----------



## maden_2 (Nov 4, 2008)

The slates on the roof were removed by the owners. They are building a nera identical building in the same area, and wanted it to look authentic. So they further fucked this building. 

How nice of them.


----------



## Adrenaline (Nov 4, 2008)

Rumour has it that children were paid to trash the place by someone....

and Richard, if i am EVER lost, il be giving you a call 

some pics;













































more here,
http://s441.photobucket.com/albums/qq134/urban_exploration_photos/Pirniehall School/


----------



## Urban Shadow (Nov 4, 2008)

Just getting my pics ready, got about 25 of this place am putting up


----------



## Urban Shadow (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are my pictures from Pirniehall School, like Richard said, it is hard to believe this place was a boarding school due to the fact that there was not many classrooms or dormitory styled rooms. Its a really bizarre place, and home to some feral cats, so if visiting this place, do respect that this is the home to a few wee cats.

Front of School.





Front of School again.





Side of School.





Side again.





Side.





I like the ceiling in this room.





Me in the bogs, guess I better wash my hands then.





This place was in real bad condition in some places.





Old radiator, think the roman's had these hahahaha





Leading me into more danger. Or will I go threw and find twisted nerve lurking in a corner waiting to scare the wits out of me again.





The finger masher.





So who's for mashed finger soup?





Possible escape from the clutches for the asthmatic floor.





This was made by Acme, was hoping to see Coyote and Road Runner.





Spying out the jagged window.





Cool little fireplace.





Another corridor of doom.





The long and winding stairs.... That leads you to more ruined shit.





Weeeeeeee.





The Showers.





Don't think I'll be walking threw here then.





Nice view.





The blue room.





Another corridor of doom and despair.





Adrenaline inspecting stuff.





Another shot from a jagged window.





The bogs.





Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Twisted Nerve (Nov 4, 2008)

The building is heavily decayed in parts although not totally beyond salvage. Such a shame to see these buildings falling into a state of neglect and disrepair. The original part of the building dates back to 1895































The floor has gone!






1930's style fireplace?






No glass left on the conservatory











Newspapers dating back to 1993











Remains of a Mk1 Golf!









































The Team!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't say I care for the inside too much...  ...but the building itself is gorgeous. Love that funky, chunky radiator...it looks like a cartoon pig that's just keeled over and died!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

I want one of them jackets with the hoods and face mask thingys.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks foxy, the radiator does have a sort of Japanese animation pig feature to it, I can see where your coming from.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Nov 4, 2008)

You need to be part of the Sand people alliance to get one of them jackets.


----------



## Fraz13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Am a too late to post some a ma crap pics? lol


----------



## maden_2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Something is being done with this place...all the trees from the front facade have been cut, and the grass mown from when I was here.



come to think of it, the whole site has been cleared. The courtyard used to be full, and so did the veranda bit of young saplings.


----------



## Fraz13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holy shit thats some difference.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Nov 4, 2008)

Was 1896 not the year of Guinness?


----------



## zimbob (Nov 4, 2008)

This a great wee bonus explore  Apart from the broken windows, it was pretty much all natural decay, no graffitti here!

Some of mine from the day :

Nature creeping in :






Clock telling the correct time, how did that happen 






MFI can't touch this :






Fantastic entrance, mosaic and oak-panelling :






Gorgeous stone fireplace :






Disappearing floor 






Mmmmm flaky paint 






A little corridor action 






External of the tower as the sun set :






Again, so-o-o many pics to choose from!

​


----------



## Bryag (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pics guys, I feel like I was there......Oh, wait a minute, I was



Maden2 said:


> Something is being done with this place...all the trees from the front facade have been cut, and the grass mown from when I was here....



Come to think of it, the grounds were in a very kempt state. I hope somone removes Bambi's carcase before the resident cats decide to expand their gastronomical repertiore


----------



## skittles (Nov 6, 2008)

Shame, owners should be made to maintain their buildings

Great pics


----------

